# Fehler bei Öffnen von HTML Link



## Bizkit (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgenden Hyperlink in ein HTML Dokument eingebaut. 


```
<a href="../../../../Intranet/QMH/Allgemein/Allgemeinteil.html">Allgemeinteil</a>
```

Wenn ich diesen Link nun im Internet Explorer anklicke, werde ich ich es möchte auf die entsprechende nächste HTML Seite weitergeleitet.
Wenn ich aber nun diesen Link mit Firefox Anklicken will, passiert nichts. Woran kann sowas liegen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Maik (9. Oktober 2006)

Anhand des gezeigten Codeschnipsels lässt sich der Grund für das Fehlverhalten im Firefox nicht festmachen, da er "eigentlich" in Ordnung ist. 

Gibt es denn eventuell eine Online-Version der Seite, um dort mal einen Blick drauf werfen zu können?


----------



## Bizkit (9. Oktober 2006)

Nein, gibt es nicht, aber könnte die mal die Komplette html Seite zukommenlassen


----------



## Maik (9. Oktober 2006)

Den Quellcode kannst Du hier natürlich auch posten.


----------



## Bizkit (11. Oktober 2006)

Sorry das es so lange dauerte
Hier ist der komplette Quellcode der Html-Datei:

```
<html xmlns:v="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml"
xmlns:o="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office"
xmlns:w="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:word"
xmlns="http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40">

<head>
<meta http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<meta name=ProgId content=Word.Document>
<meta name=Generator content="Microsoft Word 11">
<meta name=Originator content="Microsoft Word 11">
<link rel=File-List href="Index-Dateien/filelist.xml">
<link rel=Edit-Time-Data href="Index-Dateien/editdata.mso">
<!--[if !mso]>
<style>
v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}
o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}
w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}
.shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);}
</style>
<![endif]-->
<title>Qualitätsmanagement DIN EN ISO 9001:2001 </title>
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <o:DocumentProperties>
  <o:Author>Thomas Gaidzik</o:Author>
  <o:Template>NORMAL</o:Template>
  <o:LastAuthor>Simon Grimm</o:LastAuthor>
  <o:Revision>7</o:Revision>
  <o:Created>2003-09-12T09:25:00Z</o:Created>
  <o:LastSaved>2006-10-06T07:51:00Z</o:LastSaved>
  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>
  <o:Words>65</o:Words>
  <o:Characters>411</o:Characters>
  <o:Company>Horlemann</o:Company>
  <o:Lines>3</o:Lines>
  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>
  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>475</o:CharactersWithSpaces>
  <o:Version>11.5606</o:Version>
 </o:DocumentProperties>
</xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <w:WordDocument>
  <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone>
  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>3,1 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>
  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>8,45 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>
  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>
  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>
  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>
  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>
  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>
  <w:Compatibility>
   <w:FootnoteLayoutLikeWW8/>
   <w:ShapeLayoutLikeWW8/>
   <w:AlignTablesRowByRow/>
   <w:ForgetLastTabAlignment/>
   <w:LayoutRawTableWidth/>
   <w:LayoutTableRowsApart/>
  </w:Compatibility>
  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>
 </w:WordDocument>
</xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">
 </w:LatentStyles>
</xml><![endif]-->
<style>
<!--
 /* Style Definitions */
 p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal
	{mso-style-parent:"";
	margin:0cm;
	margin-bottom:.0001pt;
	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;
	font-size:10.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman";
	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}
h1
	{mso-style-next:Standard;
	margin:0cm;
	margin-bottom:.0001pt;
	text-align:center;
	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;
	page-break-after:avoid;
	mso-outline-level:1;
	font-size:20.0pt;
	mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman";
	mso-font-kerning:0pt;
	mso-bidi-font-weight:normal;
	text-decoration:underline;
	text-underline:single;}
h2
	{mso-style-next:Standard;
	margin:0cm;
	margin-bottom:.0001pt;
	text-align:center;
	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;
	page-break-after:avoid;
	mso-outline-level:2;
	font-size:20.0pt;
	mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman";}
a:link, span.MsoHyperlink
	{color:blue;
	text-decoration:underline;
	text-underline:single;}
a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed
	{color:purple;
	text-decoration:underline;
	text-underline:single;}
@page Section1
	{size:21.0cm 842.0pt;
	margin:2.0cm 49.6pt 63.8pt 2.0cm;
	mso-header-margin:1.0cm;
	mso-footer-margin:1.0cm;
	mso-title-page:yes;
	mso-paper-source:0;}
div.Section1
	{page:Section1;}
 /* List Definitions */
 @list l0
	{mso-list-id:1281641617;
	mso-list-type:hybrid;
	mso-list-template-ids:756713170 -983139490 1172620880 2075552886 2141859478 -1434564826 -773001816 -168011460 -1340438850 -1706784236;}
@list l0:level1
	{mso-level-number-format:image;
	list-style-image:url("Index-Dateien/image001.gif");
	mso-level-text:\F0B7;
	mso-level-tab-stop:36.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;
	font-family:Symbol;}
@list l0:level2
	{mso-level-tab-stop:72.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;}
@list l0:level3
	{mso-level-tab-stop:108.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;}
@list l0:level4
	{mso-level-tab-stop:144.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;}
@list l0:level5
	{mso-level-tab-stop:180.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;}
@list l0:level6
	{mso-level-tab-stop:216.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;}
@list l0:level7
	{mso-level-tab-stop:252.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;}
@list l0:level8
	{mso-level-tab-stop:288.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;}
@list l0:level9
	{mso-level-tab-stop:324.0pt;
	mso-level-number-position:left;
	text-indent:-18.0pt;}
ol
	{margin-bottom:0cm;}
ul
	{margin-bottom:0cm;}
-->
</style>
<!--[if gte mso 10]>
<style>
 /* Style Definitions */
 table.MsoNormalTable
	{mso-style-name:"Normale Tabelle";
	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;
	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;
	mso-style-noshow:yes;
	mso-style-parent:"";
	mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt;
	mso-para-margin:0cm;
	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;
	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;
	font-size:10.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman";
	mso-ansi-language:#0400;
	mso-fareast-language:#0400;
	mso-bidi-language:#0400;}
</style>
<![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="6146"/>
</xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit">
  <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/>
 </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]-->
</head>

<body lang=DE link=blue vlink=purple style='tab-interval:35.4pt'>

<div class=Section1>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600"
 o:spt="75" o:preferrelative="t" path="m@4@5l@4@11@9@11@9@5xe" filled="f"
 stroked="f">
 <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/>
 <v:formulas>
  <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/>
 </v:formulas>
 <v:path o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/>
 <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/>
</v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" style='width:483.75pt;
 height:79.5pt' fillcolor="window">
 <v:imagedata src="Index-Dateien/image007.wmz" o:title=""/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]><img width=645 height=106
src="Index-Dateien/image003.gif" v:shapes="_x0000_i1025"><![endif]><o:p></o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:line
 id="_x0000_s1026" style='position:absolute;left:0;text-align:left;flip:x;
 z-index:1;mso-position-horizontal:center' from="0,3.6pt" to="486.7pt,3.6pt"
 strokeweight="3pt">
 <v:stroke linestyle="thinThin"/>
 <w:wrap anchorx="page"/>
</v:line><![endif]--><![if !vml]><span style='mso-ignore:vglayout'>

<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 align=left>
 <tr>
  <td width=0 height=2></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td></td>
  <td><img width=653 height=5 src="Index-Dateien/image004.gif" v:shapes="_x0000_s1026"></td>
 </tr>
</table>

</span><![endif]><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<br style='mso-ignore:vglayout' clear=ALL>

<h1>Qualitätsmanagement</h1>

<p class=MsoNormal><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></p>

<h2>DIN ISO 9001:2000</h2>

<p class=MsoNormal><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='text-align:center'><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:
normal'><span style='font-size:48.0pt;color:red'>WIRD ÜBERARBEITET<o:p></o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></p>

<p class=MsoNormal style='margin-left:264.75pt'><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;
mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='margin-left:36.0pt;text-align:center;
text-indent:-18.0pt;mso-list:l0 level1 lfo2;tab-stops:list 36.0pt'><![if !supportLists]><span
style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;font-family:Symbol;
mso-fareast-font-family:Symbol;mso-bidi-font-family:Symbol;mso-bidi-font-weight:
bold'><span style='mso-list:Ignore'><img width=13 height=13
src="Index-Dateien/image001.gif" alt="*"><span style='font:7.0pt "Times New Roman"'>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
</span></span></span><![endif]><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:
10.0pt'>QM – Handbuch<o:p></o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal style='margin-left:18.0pt'><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;
mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal style='margin-left:18.0pt'><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;
mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='margin-left:36.0pt;text-align:center;
text-indent:-18.0pt;mso-list:l0 level1 lfo2;tab-stops:list 36.0pt'><![if !supportLists]><span
style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;font-family:Symbol;
mso-fareast-font-family:Symbol;mso-bidi-font-family:Symbol;mso-bidi-font-weight:
bold'><span style='mso-list:Ignore'><img width=13 height=13
src="Index-Dateien/image001.gif" alt="*"><span style='font:7.0pt "Times New Roman"'>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
</span></span></span><![endif]><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:
10.0pt'><a href="ORDNER%202/FB%20-%20QUALITÄTS-ZIELE.Html">Qualitätsziel</a><o:p></o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='margin-left:18.0pt;text-align:center;
tab-stops:list 36.0pt'><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:
10.0pt'><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1026" type="#_x0000_t75"
 style='width:9pt;height:9pt' o:bullet="t">
 <v:imagedata src="Index-Dateien/image005.gif" o:title="BD10267_"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]><img border=0 width=12 height=12
src="Index-Dateien/image005.gif" alt="*" v:shapes="_x0000_i1026"><![endif]><span
style='mso-tab-count:1'>   </span><a
href="../../../../Horlemann/Intranet/QMH/Allgemein/Allgemeinteil.html">Allgemeinteil</a><o:p></o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='margin-left:18.0pt;text-align:center;
tab-stops:list 36.0pt'><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:
10.0pt'><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1027" type="#_x0000_t75"
 style='width:9pt;height:9pt' o:bullet="t">
 <v:imagedata src="Index-Dateien/image005.gif" o:title="BD10267_"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]><img border=0 width=12 height=12
src="Index-Dateien/image005.gif" alt="*" v:shapes="_x0000_i1027"><![endif]><span
style='mso-tab-count:1'>   </span><a
href="../../../../Horlemann/Intranet/QMH/VA%20Deckblätter/VA%20-%20Liste.html">Verfahrensanweisungen</a><o:p></o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal align=center style='margin-left:18.0pt;text-align:center;
tab-stops:list 36.0pt'><b><span style='font-size:12.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:
10.0pt'><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1028" type="#_x0000_t75"
 style='width:9pt;height:9pt' o:bullet="t">
 <v:imagedata src="Index-Dateien/image005.gif" o:title="BD10267_"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]><img border=0 width=12 height=12
src="Index-Dateien/image005.gif" alt="*" v:shapes="_x0000_i1028"><![endif]><span
style='mso-tab-count:1'>   </span><a
href="../../../../Horlemann/Intranet/QMH/MD/Inhalt.html">Mitgeltende Dokumente</a><o:p></o:p></span></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:line id="_x0000_s1033" style='position:absolute;
 flip:x;z-index:2;mso-position-horizontal:center' from="0,10.4pt" to="486.7pt,10.4pt"
 strokeweight="3pt">
 <v:stroke linestyle="thinThin"/>
 <w:wrap anchorx="page"/>
</v:line><![endif]--><![if !vml]><span style='mso-ignore:vglayout'>

<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 align=left>
 <tr>
  <td width=0 height=11></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td></td>
  <td><img width=653 height=5 src="Index-Dateien/image006.gif" v:shapes="_x0000_s1033"></td>
 </tr>
</table>

</span><![endif]><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><b style='mso-bidi-font-weight:normal'><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></b></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><o:p>&nbsp;</o:p></p>

</div>

</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Maik (11. Oktober 2006)

Zum Quellcode, der wohl in MS Word erzeugt wurde, sage ich jetzt mal nichts.

Ich habe den Quellcode komplett kopiert, in dem von Dir genannten Link als Verweisziel ein Dokument von meiner Festplatte eingetragen und anschliessend erfolgreich im Firefox getestet, sprich die Seite wird geöffnet.


----------



## Bizkit (11. Oktober 2006)

kann es sein das Firefox durch die ganzen *../* das falsche verzeichnis nutzt, bzw der IE das richtig, jenachdem wie man's nimmt?


----------



## Siln (11. Oktober 2006)

es ist eher meist so, dass firefox es hinbekommt und ie es nicht kann 

ansich sollte es gehen kann auch keinen fehler entdecken - das einzige was mir einfällt was du mal ausprobieren kannst ist zu checken ob es was mit der groß und kleinschreibung des links bzw der ordner zutun hat


----------



## Maik (11. Oktober 2006)

*offtopic*

@Siln: Und ich möchte Dich bitten, in Deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.


----------

